

PureScript: A Haskell-like Language That Compiles to JavaScript - sdesimone
http://www.infoq.com/news/2014/09/purescript-haskell-javascript

======
sdesimone
PureScript is a strongly, statically typed language which compiles to
JavaScript. It is written in and inspired by Haskell and aims at "allowing to
write very expressive code which is still clear and readable" when translated
into JavaScript. InfoQ has talked to PureScript creator Phil Freeman to learn
more about the language.

